# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  تحويل ( ود ناديه) للجنة الانضباط

## مرهف

*أعلن رئيس لجنة الظواهر السالبه
 محمد سيد أحمد 
تحويل 
 هيثم (ودناديه)
 للجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد العام
... 

*

----------


## مرهف

*كما تم استدعاء اللاعب 
 هنو ايضاً لذات اللجنه لانه ركب علي عربة الإسعاف :evil2:
..



..
هنو لم يركب علي العربه مخرباً ولا محتقراً
ولا ما قام به هو  فوق المألوف
لاعب احتفل بهدفه ومن حقه ان يعبر عن فرحته
 طالما انه
لم يأتي بفريه تحتقر الاعراف والقوانين
..
كثيراً ما نشاهد لاعبين في الدوريات العالميه
يحتفلون بطرق مختلفه ولم نسمع يوماً ان أياً منهم تم 
إستدعائه لعدم الانضباط
..
يبدو اننا ارتحنا من الجلافيط والباقي علي جلافيط الاتحاد العام
..
وااسفي عليك يا محمد سيد احمد 
واااااااااااسفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
واسفااااااااااااااااااااااه
تفووووووووووووو
 ...

 
*

----------


## Deimos

*بالنسبة للسفية أكيد يستحق العقاب ...

أما بالنسبة لهنو .. نسأل الإتحاد المتخلف ولجانه لماذا لم يعاقب هنو عندما صعد علي طاولة المراقب في مباراة المريخ والموردة وهو بزي القراقير ؟؟؟ ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*____________

هنا نلاحظ مدي وقاحة ود ناديه
حقيقه( أن من أمن العقوبه أساء الادب)
فعلاً



...



*

----------


## مرهف

*وهذه احتفالية هنو بهدفه
والتي شاهدنا مثلها الكثير في الملاعب العالميه
يريدون ان يتبعوا سياسة الموازين وتغييب لغة القانون
ليتم الزج باسم هنو في قضيه لا ناقة له بها ولا جمل




...

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هذا زمانك يامهازل فأمرحى 
والله ياعالم الجلافيط كتار وفى اي زاويه
لذا لاتتقدم وتتطور هذه البلد نظرا لتخلفهم 
الله يدينا الفى مرادنا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بالنسبة للسفية أكيد يستحق العقاب ...

أما بالنسبة لهنو .. نسأل الإتحاد المتخلف ولجانه لماذا لم يعاقب هنو عندما صعد علي طاولة المراقب في مباراة المريخ والموردة وهو بزي القراقير ؟؟؟ ...



 صحي ماعاقبوه ليه ؟؟ شكلها موازنات برضو
*

----------


## بكراوى

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*الغريب فى الامر ان محمد سيد عندما اتى الى الاتحاد العام استبشرنا خيرا لاننا نعلمه ان معدنه نظيف ولا يخاف فى الله يوم تلايم ولكن اظن انه تاثر بما حاوله من عفن  ونرى ماذا انت فاعل بلاعب اساء لاعلى سلطه رياضيه فى البلد 
اما عن موضوع هنو المعلوم عند سير المباره الحكم يكون مسؤليه مباشره من اللاعبين داخل الملعب واى لاعب يقوم بحركه غير رياضيه يحاسب من قبل الحكم 
وليس لجنه الانضباط ياساده ياكارام كلنا نشاهد العالم من حولنا كيف يحتفلون بشتى السبل  ولم نسمع ان اى لجنه مسابقه قد عاقبت لاعب الى ان يحمل لافته مسيه لاى جه لكن هنو لم يفعل اى شئ يستحق العقاب غير انه رقد كل الجلافيط وخدع المعز ولماذا لم يتم استدعاء راجى الذى لم يتاثر بالحملات واللافتات
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*لانو بشعار المريخ الان يا حاكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عقاب هنو إن كان هنالك سؤء سلوك من اختصاص حكم المباراة ام عقاب ودالحاجه ليس لسؤء السلوك لان ما بدر منه يرتفع لمستوى شطبه وايقافه مدى الحياة من مزاولة الكورة انا فى رايى ناس الاتحاد ديل لا يرجى منهم فامراضهم لا يعالج .
ماذا فعل قلق حتى ابعد من الفريق القومى من قبل وقارن ما بدر من قلق تجاه مدرب مستفذ وما اتى به ودنادية تجاه قادة الاتحاد ووزير الشباب والعالم لان الكوره متلفزه وكل الناس شافوا الحصل .
الى متى الكيل بمكيالين يا ناس الاتحاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تصرف  بشعّْ  ما  كنت أظنه حدث  بهذا  المستوى

لولا  مشاهدة  هذه اللقطه 0

الوزيرشاهد الأمر  بنفسه  ومع ذلك  لم يستح مجلس

الهلال منّْ مقابلته!

عارٌ على الإتحاد  أنّ يظل  هذا كابتناً  لمنتخب السودان 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*هذا الفديو يجب نشره  على  أوسع نطاق 

ليعرف  الجميع  من  هو  هيثم  0
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بس ما يقى نادية بي هناك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كثيرا    فى   الدوريات   الأوربيه   بنشاهد    لاعب    يحتفل   بالهدف    بقلع   راية   الكورنر     فهل    تم   أستدعاه    لن  نقبل   بشغل    الموازنات
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*رئيس الالجلافيط فى البيان الذى اصدره جاب سيرة شكوى ولعله وجدها فرصه حتى يتم اصلاح العربه الخربانه واهو برضو تعد من انجازات المجلس الجديد .. 
*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*سلمت يداك فيم كتبت يا وليد المريخابي

*

----------


## عزالدين

*مافي أي داعي لإستدعا هنو بس تقولو شنو؟؟           ده إتحادنا والخوف يصدرو نفس العقوبه لي قاروره و هنو
*

----------

